# Indian Police Clearance procedure



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Can some one please share the procedure for obtaining Indian police clearance.
Currently i am in Melbourne and need to procedure to obtain PCC from india by aplying from melbourne.

Tentative time to obtain PCC will give more view and idea also.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Any pointers or information would be highly helpful.


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Any pointers or information would be highly helpful.


Just go through VFS website for passport services in Australia - IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC).

It has all the info on applying PCC from Australia.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks hamster.... any clue on avg processing time please?


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks hamster.... any clue on avg processing time please?


No clue buddy!

Give them a call and see what they say?


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

*Indian Police Clearance - In Progress*

Hi Everybody

I have applied for the Indian PCC in Sydney on 18th April 2013. They had told me that it takes anything from 7 days to six weeks to get the certificate.

It has been more than 6 weeks now, and I still dont have the certificate. Whenever I call them they keep saying that they cannot say how long it will take.

Is there anything that can be done from my side to speed up the process? what is the general timelines for getting the certificate from Sydney VFS?

Regards


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I think you can know in online for which police station it went in your state or home town.

As some one of your relative to go there and talk to the officer to get it faster. Of-course, Back end process of money is always there, but my preference is to talk to them and make them to process in few weeks time. Only if emergency or blocking your grant then go for money.

My 2 Cents.

TIA


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Thanks hamster.... any clue on avg processing time please?


I got mine in 4 working days


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

mini2ran said:


> I think you can know in online for which police station it went in your state or home town.
> 
> As some one of your relative to go there and talk to the officer to get it faster. Of-course, Back end process of money is always there, but my preference is to talk to them and make them to process in few weeks time. Only if emergency or blocking your grant then go for money.
> 
> ...


I tried finding out but could not find any link which would show me the police station details. Would you happen to have some info on the website where you can find the information.


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I have applied for the Indian PCC in Sydney on 18th April 2013. They had told me that it takes anything from 7 days to six weeks to get the certificate.
> 
> ...


Hi All

It has been over 2 months now, and I still do not have any clue as to where my application is stuck...

I have been following up with VFS, and on their advise, even tried contacting the Indian Consulate General in Sydney, so as to get some clarity, but in vain.

The worst part is that they dont even tell you where exactly it is stuck, and keep parroting the same old line that they cannot give any timeframe within which it will be done...

I dont even mind taking the standard Indian route of paying something under the table, but the application has not yet reached my local police station (i have alreayd inquired there...)

Could any of the forum veterans guide me on this.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hi All
> 
> It has been over 2 months now, and I still do not have any clue as to where my application is stuck...
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to me in India 4 years back when my file was sent from Bombay to Bangalore . 

I kept traveling between Bombay and Bangalore to see where the file was . 

Finally they issued PCC since there was no negative response from Bangalore. 

Point is I m not even sure if the file had reached Bangalore.

So they may be waiting for someone to not reply and finally after a timeout they grant you one. 

I also read somewhere that if your home address and last 2 address es are not the same then it can take long to do PCC since they wait for papers to fly around


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

indianinact said:


> Something similar happened to me in India 4 years back when my file was sent from Bombay to Bangalore .
> 
> I kept traveling between Bombay and Bangalore to see where the file was .
> 
> ...


Well....

I have applied here in Sydney, so not sure of where exactly my file is... I am not even sure if they have sent it to India in the first place.

There is no discrepancy whatsoever in my case as far as addresses or anything is concerned. I have been staying at the same address in India for the past 8 years or so, and my passport has the same address.

I am completely at loss as to what is happening.


Regards


----------



## alhumrashid_chem (Feb 27, 2013)

ameya.manohar said:


> Well....
> 
> I have applied here in Sydney, so not sure of where exactly my file is... I am not even sure if they have sent it to India in the first place.
> 
> ...


did you ask your CO ? What is your Case situation ?


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

alhumrashid_chem said:


> did you ask your CO ? What is your Case situation ?


As of now, the CO is very much aware that my PCC is under process. I also make it a point to keep her updated by sending her an email every 15-20 days. However, today she has sent me a mail asking me to post her some evidence that I have actually applied for the PCC.

As of now, providing evidence is not an issue, since I have the receipt given to me by the Indian Consulate, Sydney.

Regards


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all,
I have applied for PCC on 12th june and it showing under assesment in high commisnor of india message in online. How to know is it sent to india or it is still under process here only?

TIA


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for PCC on 12th june and it showing under assesment in high commisnor of india message in online. How to know is it sent to india or it is still under process here only?
> 
> TIA


If you don't get a reply in seven days then it is sent to India 

http://www.vfs-in-au.net/policeclearancecertificate_process.html



> For PCC (Police Clearance Certificate)
> 
> 5 working days except if clearance is required from India. If you do not get your PCC in 7 working days, you will know that it has been referred to Authorities in India and will take up to 6 weeks.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for PCC on 12th june and it showing under assesment in high commisnor of india message in online. How to know is it sent to india or it is still under process here only?
> 
> TIA


Hey mini2ran did you get your pcc. 

i had small incident. 

applied for PCC @ VFS India and they dispatched it in 4 days. unfortunately Aus Post lost it and they refused to take any responsibility of it. 

Finally we had to apply all over again. it has been recieved with them on 13th but no progress yet. only under process.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope.. i am chasing up with ppl in india to check if it came to any police station in india? How did you came to know of thw aus post prblm?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Nope.. i am chasing up with ppl in india to check if it came to any police station in india? How did you came to know of thw aus post prblm?


left a note I have a post and asked me to collect it from post office. 

When I go there they could not find it. 

Regards
Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I have applied for PCC on 13th June and still no updates in online status. As per the trend i feel my application might have been sent to India. Any clue where it will be sent to India?

Is it commissioner office ? or to passport office? or Police station of my area?

Any information would be very helpful. I am from Hyderabad and anyone from Hyderabad have faced similar situation please share your thoughts.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey
I applied for PCC on June 12th in Melbourne. No updates when I checked online. Generally it takes 10 days I guess.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I chekced with RPO in india and also at commissionor offic


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I chekced with RPO in india and also at commissionor office. They have confirmed me saying file has not yet received. Already 15 days from the date i applied in melbourne. Any clue or help here plz...

TIA


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

How did u know that ur file was sent to India ? Is it a guess or VFS informed u ?


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Its a guess. When i call the VFS guys they told if not responded in 5-7 days. then it might have been sent to india for verification.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys i had applied on 3rd june...vfs sydney no response till now....


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Is there any expiry date for police check certificate


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

I hav my police check certificate done on 2010. It doesn't say any expiry


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Valid till 1 year from the date of issue


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys i called up vfs they are sayibg it takes 6-8weeks if the file has gone to india..is their anybody who has got pcc before that ,i mean after 7 days and before 6 weeks


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Any luck for any one applied? Any recent exp on process plz..


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Any news guys ????


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Any group members active on this group???????


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I am still waiting for pcc...did u get any update sydney....


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> I am still waiting for pcc...did u get any update sydney....


No buddy still waiting


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

No updates. Been 3 weeks already. May be we should contact local RPO in India


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I Went to Indian embassy in Melbourne. They told to wait till next Tuesday and by the time if there is no update then they will escalate.

:fingerscrossed:

TIA


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Went to Indian embassy in Melbourne. They told to wait till next Tuesday and by the time if there is no update then they will escalate.
> 
> ...


Hey mate.
Did you go to vfs or the indian embassy .whom did you speak too,


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Any updates ?


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Consulate office in melbourne uggested to wait for 4 weeks before escalate thr process....


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Consulate office in melbourne uggested to wait for 4 weeks before escalate thr process....


Hi.

This is my 5th week do you suggest i should go to high commission in sydney....
whom did you meet in melbourne any specific department????


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi sydneydreams,

My view is to check in you regional RPO office. As the passport might be stucked up there before it goes to local Police station. If you could not find any info then go to Consulate office and raise general query.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Hi sydneydreams,
> 
> My view is to check in you regional RPO office. As the passport might be stucked up there before it goes to local Police station. If you could not find any info then go to Consulate office and raise general query.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice.
Did you check at the rpo...is their a separate dept for pcc from abroad???


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I tried reaching but could not do till now..


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> I tried reaching but could not do till now..


Was ur passport made thru tatkal


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Was ur passport made thru tatkal


After going through this post, I feel getting pcc is qute painful 6weeks seriously..
I am currently working in malaysia for more than 1 year hence I need to pcc one feo malaysia and other one from india..
Detail about my case
I am from punjab, worked in delhi for 4years, I got my passport reissued under tatkaal in delhi.. though I have mentioned my permanent address as punjab, and given all proves of my current address of delhi as well.. gas connection and psu bank statement.. they gave me passport with a delhi address...

Since that was arentrd accomodation I was staying more than 2years.. I an not sure how long it will take to get pcc...
Any advice for me? 

Was thinking to start the process well in advance.. which police station it will go delhi? If it does I am not present at my address? Please help


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

bhanu30 said:


> After going through this post, I feel getting pcc is qute painful 6weeks seriously..
> I am currently working in malaysia for more than 1 year hence I need to pcc one feo malaysia and other one from india..
> Detail about my case
> I am from punjab, worked in delhi for 4years, I got my passport reissued under tatkaal in delhi.. though I have mentioned my permanent address as punjab, and given all proves of my current address of delhi as well.. gas connection and psu bank statement.. they gave me passport with a delhi address...
> ...


Bhanu...

We ourself have no idea after reading our post didnt u reslize we all our in a soup....


----------



## gsp2canberra (Mar 2, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Bhanu...
> 
> We ourself have no idea after reading our post didnt u reslize we all our in a soup....


Hooefully we get some directions from other seniors..


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

I checked with RPO and local police check. They didn't receive my application yet


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

reshma84 said:


> I checked with RPO and local police check. They didn't receive my application yet


Did u apply in sydney


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nope. In Melbourne


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Moreover, they said that it will take 2 months or more


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

reshma84 said:


> Nope. In Melbourne


Did u go to the embassy


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm going on this coming Wednesday to Indian embassy in melb


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello mini2ran, reshma78 and sydneydreams...

Having read thru your posts, I can see that you guys/gals are in the same position as I am...

I have been waiting for my PCC since 2 months and 3 weeks and I still don't have any sight of it.

The process for PCC as I have come to know is as follows:

If the certificate does not come in 7 days, it means that the file has been sent to the local RPO. This will be the passport office of your last known address. Now knowing the efficiency and accountability of our government employees, the consulate waits for 2 months to receive a reply. If they don't get any, then no reply is treated as positive reply and the certificate is issued. However in few cases, such as mine, the RPO goofs up during passport issuance itself. Like in my cases the data entry person has not entered any information except my name and address in their database. So there is no record of my police verification done at the time of issuing the passport. In such cases the consulate cannot issue the PCC unless the RPO replies back.
For this to happen, the RPO will send the file to the local police station of your last known address. The police officer will do the verification by going to your address and doing a reference check with neighbors and relatives. Once satisfied he will forward the file to the commissioners office from where it is sent to the passport office for data entry again. Once the data entry is done the office will reply to the consulate and the PCC will be issued. 

I guess in your cases, you should wait until exactly 60 days and then start checking with the consulate if your cases ate similar to mine. If they are, you would probably have to ask your friends or relatives to go and check with Passport office if they have even seen the communication sent by the consulate and then take it further from there.

Hope this helps you and others seeking the PCC.

Regards


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for info. My uncle in India checked with RPO. They didn't receive my passport yet. 2 years back when I applied from melb, I got it within 10 days. After that I didn't visit India . Not sure why they wanted my case to be forwarded to Indian high commission. Doesn't make sense at all


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Reshma

The consulate does not send the passport to the RPO. They only send your file for verification. Your passport remains in Australia in their custody.
My guess is since your passport was issued to you two years back from Melbourne, it must have been done with no police verification in India.

My files was sent to Pune office on 18th April, and when my friend visited them on 20th June, they had not even opened the emails sent to them by the consulate. So my suggestion is to ask your uncle to directly speak to the Passport Officer.


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ohhh I was not aware of that. Will contact my uncle then. Btw I got my passport in India. Applied for police check in melb 2 years ago for TR . Now applied again for PR


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

ameya.manohar said:


> Reshma
> 
> The consulate does not send the passport to the RPO. They only send your file for verification. Your passport remains in Australia in their custody.
> My guess is since your passport was issued to you two years back from Melbourne, it must have been done with no police verification in India.
> ...


Hi .

What happens in cases with 2 address ,i got my passport in delhi but i have also lived in hyderabad for 2 years so i mentioned that also...so where will they send the file to delhi rpo or hyd...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

ameya.manohar said:


> Hello mini2ran, reshma78 and sydneydreams...
> 
> Having read thru your posts, I can see that you guys/gals are in the same position as I am...
> 
> ...


Hi ameya

I have few doubts reg this...first why some files are processed in 7days and some sent to india...wht i knw is if ur police verification was not done or as u said the data entry is not done its sent to india..
In which cases after waiting for 2 months the high commision issues pcc ???.


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

sydneydreams said:


> Hi ameya
> 
> I have few doubts reg this...first why some files are processed in 7days and some sent to india...wht i knw is if ur police verification was not done or as u said the data entry is not done its sent to india..
> In which cases after waiting for 2 months the high commision issues pcc ???.


As far as I know, they select certain applications *randomly* for detailed scrutiny, and only such applications are sent to Indian authorities for further verification. The decision wether to send the application to India for verification or not, does not depend upon whether your data was correct or not.

Out of these randomly selected applications, those which have issues such as verification not done or wrong data entry take more than 2 months processing. Others for which everything is correct, they issue the PCC after waiting for 60 days for a response from the RPO.

In your case, since you have stayed at more than two addresses, my guess is that the file would initially go to the RPO of your most recent adress in India, from there after the police verification for that city is done, it will go to the second RPO (your last but one recent address) where it will again go throug the whole police verification process. Now, if you are lucky, and if your database entries are all correct already, then the consulate will issue you a PCC once the two month deadline is over.

Again, this is my understanding after speaking to Vice Consul Officers, Passport Officers, Poilice Constables doing verifications (basicaly every Tom dick and Harry involved in the PCC process)... it may be that either one/many of them may be incorrect or just passing the buck or telling me something for the sake of it.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

ameya.manohar said:


> As far as I know, they select certain applications randomly for detailed scrutiny, and only such applications are sent to Indian authorities for further verification. The decision wether to send the application to India for verification or not, does not depend upon whether your data was correct or not.
> 
> Out of these randomly selected applications, those which have issues such as verification not done or wrong data entry take more than 2 months processing. Others for which everything is correct, they issue the PCC after waiting for 60 days for a response from the RPO.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much....
My 6th week has started so would you suggest me if i should start going to counslr office or should i wait till 2 months


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

sydneydreams said:


> Thank you so much....
> My 6th week has started so would you suggest me if i should start going to counslr office or should i wait till 2 months


My suggestion would be, wait for exactly 60 days, that way you can pressurise them that the stated timeline on the website has been crossed and that is the reason for your panic. Othervise they will simply tell you that you have to wait for 2 months....


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info Amey... I am into 4 weeks now.. I have dropped a mail to melbourne consular and got a reply saying "expecting to get it in this week".

So need to wait till friday. I know as this is standard answer


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

All the Best... Hope you dont face the same hurdles as I am facing...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

My father went to the local police station met the acp....went to the rpo....nothing he has been advised to go to central secretraiat foriegn affairs police dept.....he will go their tomm...


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

An updates from anyone?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

hi guys..
my father went to the central secretriat and found out that all embassies send files to ministry of external affairs ,north block office,new delhi,,,where the files are either cleared from their or they just lie theirfor 2-3 months,after that they are sent to central secretrialt foreign affairs police wing,, they sent ot rpo and then to police stations.....according to central secretariat they have not received my file so either its with ministry or with embassy people...i am going to counsal office to meet those mother ****ers....


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

ameya.manohar said:


> My suggestion would be, wait for exactly 60 days, that way you can pressurise them that the stated timeline on the website has been crossed and that is the reason for your panic. Othervise they will simply tell you that you have to wait for 2 months....


hi ameya
i am going to meet counsal people tomm,,, any suggestion what should i say to them as i feel they gonna tell me to go to vfs......


----------



## ameya.manohar (Aug 21, 2012)

Well sydneydreams...

In my case, the officer simply shooed me away saying that she cannot tell me any status or give me any information right away, and asked me to call her later towards evening.

After that, it has been nothing but calling her after every few days, meeting a Vice Consul officer, further promises that the matter will be looked into, and calls to the RPO with no response.

Don't wish to dampen your spirits bro, but at least in my case, all efforts to get a decent response from anybody have been futile.


----------



## reshma84 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey Guys
I got a msg to my mobile today saying that my passport is dispatched


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Reshma,

Me too the same. got the update same as yours.
"Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address."

Thanks


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys me too......


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I am not able to understand what is the logic of holding for so many days.
Not send to India nor anywhere for verification but holding for almost 1 month and returning the passport.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Man, I am in India and its been one month now and I am still waiting for a Indian PCC.
I had to use some influence and push the authorities and remind them to do their part in each and every stage. 
I have gone to the Police Station around 10 times, I had intially gone to the Passport office 3 times , I have been going to the Commissioners office now for more than 7 times now and finally my application is in the last stage ,,,, and guess what,,, Some official has to sign it and only then will the report be sent to the Passport office.
But apparently this official is out of town for a week now,,, i guess sorting some personal business or official i dont care, but there's apparently NO ONE ELSE who can sign those documents.
I currently am more angrier than The Hulk right now. Makes me wanna migrate out of India all the more...!


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Got my PCC today...  fully relaxed and happy weekend to all...


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Got my PCC today...  fully relaxed and happy weekend to all...


Congratulations

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------

